# First show!



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

We did our first abga show today. Got 4 out of 15 she came in next to her sister! Judge said she just got out-horsed. And compared to others, she needs a lot more weight. So here's my question, can a show doe be on champion drive? We are putting her on a show bloom type supplement and of course offering more feed. Thank you!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats!! You did a great job  I am not sure about the feed question, still puttering my way through this whole feed thing for my Boer doe, also. She is so big compared to the last pictures I've seen of her! 

These pictures will also help me teach myself how to set her up.. Still trying to revert to dairy goat style! Lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think she looks great!

I know people that feed does champion drive but I know more who use power fuel


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!!!! 

Yep, we gave Champion Drive to our show does. I didn't like the results though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She just needs tons more weight. And it's hard for us to find good alfalfa around here.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Could you feed alfalfa pellets? All we have around here is alfalfa... But we need grass hay for the bucks!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

They will not eat those to save their lives. They hate them!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol.. My goats are pretty picky with them also.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I think she looks great! I know people that feed does champion drive but I know more who use power fuel


Powerfuel for weight gain? I heard the judge say one was too fat. Don't want that to be my goat


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a question for you, what are your does currently eating? I think they look great, compared to my doe. Feed boers is sooo much different than dairy goats, and I can not find much info on the web for feeding Boer does.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think she looks great......I know I'm not a judge and so it means nothing but IMO I think her weight is perfect for a breeding doe.....guess they would turn my goats around at the door lol


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

My does are eating a mix of Essential Show Doe and Purina Goat Chow. Also free choice alfalfa.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

wildegoats23 said:


> My does are eating a mix of Essential Show Doe and Purina Goat Chow. Also free choice alfalfa.


How much?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Wildegoats23, your doe looks awesome. 4th out of 15 is very good in a show like that. I totally feel your frustration because I've been there. But "out horsed" usually means the goats that beat your doe had more "natural" size and muscle. Judging by the pictures of your doe, they had to have been monsters as your doe is thick and wide. Your doe *has* weight on her. Your doe appears to be in excellent show shape. I'm telling you all this because I'm a little skeptical a judge would tell you flat out that doe of yours "needs a lot more weight". Where would she put it? I have does that place where your doe did and I tell myself, "I'm almost there, if I breed to the right buck, I could be in the front."


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree, I think if you tried to push her, she would be too overweight.. I have had this happen even with my dairy goats!!!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> How much?


I will check when I feed tonight and let you know


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Then we got to the second show with a judge right out of South Africa and he said she looks awesome but placed her 8/15 because he thinks she is weak in her pasterns. Which I totally do not agree with.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I give 3 cups of essential and 5 of purina. Using an old chili can


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Wildegoats23, your doe looks awesome. 4th out of 15 is very good in a show like that. I totally feel your frustration because I've been there. But "out horsed" usually means the goats that beat your doe had more "natural" size and muscle. Judging by the pictures of your doe, they had to have been monsters as your doe is thick and wide. Your doe *has* weight on her. Your doe appears to be in excellent show shape. I'm telling you all this because I'm a little skeptical a judge would tell you flat out that doe of yours "needs a lot more weight". Where would she put it? I have does that place where your doe did and I tell myself, "I'm almost there, if I breed to the right buck, I could be in the front."


So very well put.
If I were you I would be dang happy with the way she looks 
Also rather right wrong what ever every judge is different. I remember my brother showed his heifer at one fair and the judge said she would look great if she had about 100 extra lbs. Then 6 months later went to a different fair and he shoved the feed to her and the judge there said she needed to loose about 100 lbs. We all just stood there with our mouth hanging open...there was no way she put on 200 lbs so that just tells you.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree with everyone, she does look great! I don't like a fat goat at all. I think she looks good where she is.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

As for my other one. She just doesn't eat a lot. Not sick, eye color great, very hyper active, no temp. I started penning them up at night so they will eat but I hate to keep them penned during the day. How can I get her appetite up? Is anyone familiar with dyne? Would that help get some weight on? I know it does for wethers


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe adding probios powder to her feed? My goats also don't eat all their feed... I think they hate the Noble Goat.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

According to the breeder we use, they are supposed to leave some feed. These people win EVERYTHING. They got grand and reserve in all 3 shows this weekend. I hope to be that good one day


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah you want them to leave a little because it means they're full. If they eat it all they're probably still hungry


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Completely agree with what everyone says. That goat is completely in perfect showing shape. I show dairy not meat just to let you know, but still I would say anymore weight and she would be called fat. She is wide and looks firm. You cannot take one judges oponion at one show and suddenly begin feeding the does or cutting back on feed. Every judge is different. I had one doe that won grand or reserve at 3 shows in a row. However at the 4th show the doe was put second in a class behind a doe that I would have put at the end of the line if I had been judging and he pulled up a doe that hadn't won anything at the previous show to win grand and almost BIS. At another show that I went to for years in a row and had the same judge. The first year the judge said I have an overwieght doe and while she would have taken away the show had she been 20 lbs lighter, she was put at the end of the class. Another year she said I had a doe that was too skinny and then again she was put at the end of the line, but the judge said if she put on more wieght she would have been higher up. Some judges just can't stand a goat that is not perfect in THEIR eyes. I had a doe that had placed well in 3 shows coming up to this one and the same judge placed her at the end of the line. I will grant there were lots of competion, but still she had placed well at the other shows.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree on the part to not take one judges opinion, because at my first show, my Nigerian was nicer than the doe who won IMO considering her age. The judge said my goat was too thin, while she choose a completely OBESE Nigerian.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> I agree on the part to not take one judges opinion, because at my first show, my Nigerian was nicer than the doe who won IMO considering her age. The judge said my goat was too thin, while she choose a completely OBESE Nigerian.


That happens often here... One show we went to this past year all the fat goats were placing at the top.. My does placed last.. Next two judges we showed under we took first and second... I agreed more with the last two judges  lol but with the other breeds and classes too.. Not just cause my goats placed well.  the first judge just wasn't the best IMO..


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes agreed, every one has a different opinion


----------

